# any good open software vector illustration application ???



## chevy (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi,

I just played with GIMP, which is more or less what I need for image retouch.

I'm now looking for something similar for vector graphics, mostly schematics. Is there any such software for X11 or MacOSX ?

Chevy


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2003)

I just found this program which turns any image into a vector image. Not sure if it's what you needed, but you might want to check it out anyway:

http://www.silhouetteonline.com/silhouette/vector_graphic.php3

*Not completely free by the way.


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2003)

It's not exactly what I'm looking for... I'm looking for an application that would be to Illustrator what GIMP is to Photoshop.


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2003)

Good luck. 
Just kidding, try looking around here for programs:

http://www.deezin.com/imagedrawing.html

Most are for windows, but there are quite a few for Mac.


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## toast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hmmm....

Don't know any program that will work, like AI, with SVG, AI, and PDF. I *think* you should seek some cheap DTP program to work with EPS curves, that will do.


----------



## elander (Oct 6, 2003)

You could always try "sodipodi", and if you get it up and running on a Mac; be so kind as to post your binaries somewhere...

I beleive it is in Finks "unstable" tree, but I don't like Fink. It puts stuff where I don't want it...

The source to sodipodi, as well as binaries for various Unix derviatives and Windows is at "http://sodipodi.sourceforge.net/"


----------



## chevy (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm downloading sodipodi... I'll tell you how it operates. I'm using fink. I'm don't master UNIX well enough anymore to install packages without fink. I should learn again.


----------

